# CKS Push Pull Drag Trade In Event



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Now how is it a push, pull, drag sale if it has to be "sea worthy"? Why is a repaired boat not "sea worthy"? This ad seems to be full of misnomers. Are there any government cash for clunkers subsidies involved?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Agreed Kevin, I have mastered my plastic welding and would like to bring in 3 boats with "no cracks" anymore and recieve at least 450 big ones.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

KSC - the "Push Pull Drag" name is more a play on a concept rather that something to be taken literally. The idea behind the event is to give our customers an opportunity to trade-in older boats that might be a little outdated, but still in really good shape. 

yourrealdad - we needed to put some parameters on this event and so "no cracks", welded or not, is something we're going to stand by. We will try to sell the boats we receive from this event for a small mark up - $25 to $50 tops - the ones that don't sell will be donated to Habitat for Humanity in Chaffee County. If you're interested in donating your cracked, but repaired boats directly to them we'd be happy to set you up with their contact info. Your donation is tax deductible.

If you have any additional questions about the Push Pull Drag Event or would like to discuss any other misnomers you feel exist please don't hesitate to call the shop (719-395-9206 is our direct line) and ask for Tiff or Avery. We're happy to chat details with you.

Thanks, 
Tiff


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Boats donated to habitat for humanity??? So are they going to be building homes out of boats now? Sweet, I want me one of those!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Not exactly Jennifer, but kayak houses would be sweet!

Habitat for Humanity still needs to raise about $40,000 before they can break ground on the new home being built in Salida. The boats we donate to them, in addition to some other kayaking gear, will be used in a raffle to raise money for the project. They have some other fundraisers in the works as well. Anyone interested in donating should contact H for H in Chaffee County.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, Habitat for Humanity will be taking donated models and will sell them at a low cost. Proceeds to benefit a local BV Paddler, who is going to be recipient of the next There is going to be a Habitat house built here in Chaffee County. She is a single mom, paddler and great person, so a very cool way to give back if you have items that you think you can not sell, but you want them out of the landfill and to help others get into paddling for a low cost. Here is their site. 

Welcome to Chaffee County Habitat for Humanity


----------

